# صلاه إلى والدة الإله



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*صلاة  إلى* * والدة  الإله*
*
كان يصلِّيها القدِّيسُ غريغوريوس بالاماس أسقفُ تسالونيكي العظيم*



يا والدَة الإله، السيّدَة الفائقَة القداسة، يا من ولدتِ اللهَ الكلمَة بالجسد، أعرفُ جيِّداً أنَّي لستُ مستحقًّاً ولا يليقُ بي أنا الكثيرَ الشقاوة، أْن أنظرَ إلى إيقونتِكِ يا من أنتَ نقيَّةٌ ودائمةُ البتوليَّةِ وجسدُك ونفسُك نقيَّان ولا يشوبُهما عيب، ولا أْن أحدِّقَ بكِ بعينيَّ الخاطئتين، أو أْن أُقبَِّلك بشفتيَّ الرجستَين غِيرالطاهرتَين ولا حتَّى أْن أترجَّاك. لأنَّه واجبٌ وحقٌّ أْن تمقتيني وترذُليني أنا الضاّل. ولكنَّ اللهَ الكلمَة الذي ولدتِهِ صارَ إنساناً لكي يدعوَ الخاطئينَ إلى التوبة، فأتشجَّعُ أنا أيضًا لأقفَ أمامَكِ وأترجَّاكِ والدموعُ في عينيَّ.

يا سيِّدتي الفائقَة القداسة، اقبلي هنا اعترافَ خطايايَ الكثيرةِ والمرعبة، وانقليهِ إلى ابنِكِ الوحيدِ وإلهِك، وابتهلي إليه لكي يسامحَ نفسيَ الشقيََّة البائسة. وبما أنَّ كثرَة خطايايَ تُعيقني أْن أواجهَه وأطلبَ إليهِ المسامحة، لذلك جئتُ إليكِ أرجوكِ أْن تتوسَّطي وتتضرَّعي لأجلي. وعلى الرغِم من أنِّي تمتَّعتُ بعطايا كثيرةٍ أغدَقها عليَّ الله الذي خلَقني، إلاَّ أنِّي فقدتُها كلَّها وغدوتُ أنا الشقيَّ عديمَ النفِع بالكلِّيَّةِ وانضممتُ إلى قطيِع البهائِم التي لا عقَل لها وصرتُ واحداً معَها. فافتقرتُ من الفضائِل واغتنيتُ بالأهواء، وصرتُ أخجلُ حينما أتجرَّأُ وأحضرُ أمامَ الله ملومًا منه ومُحِزنًا الملائكة، تُعيِّرُني الشياطين ويكرهُني البشرُ ويبكِّتُني ضميري وأخجلُ دائمًا من أعماَلي الشرِّيرة، وكدتُ أْن أصيرَ ميتًا قبْل أْن أموت، وأشعرُ أنِّي مدانٌ من نفسي، بحقٍّ، قبَل الدينونةِ الأخيرة. وحتَّى قبَل الجحيِم الأبديَّة، أنا أعاقِبُ ذاتي، مصاباً باليأس. لذلك ألجأُ إلى معونتِكِ الوحيدة، أيَّتها السيِّدةُ الفائقةُ القداسة، أنا اَلمدينَ بالكثِير من المواهب، والضاّل، الذي صرفتُ كل َّثروتي الأبويَّةِ مع الزواني، أنا الذي فُقتُ الزانيَة المذكورَة في الإنجيِل بالخطايا، وتعدَّيتُ أكثرَ من منسَّى، وصرتُ عديمَ الشفقةِ أكثرَ من غنيِّ المثِل الإنجيليّ، أنا العبدَ الطمَّاعَ الذي لا يشبع، والوعاءَ النتنَ للأفكاِر الشرِّيرة، وحارسَ كنز ِالأقوال ِالبذيئةِ والمقرفة، وأخيراً، صرتُ غريباً من كلِّ صلاحٍ وعملٍ فاضل.

فيا سيِّدتي الفائقَة القداسة، اصنعي رحمة ًمع حقارتي، وأشفقي على مرضي، يا من تؤثِّرين كثيراً على ذاك الذي ولدته. لا أحدَ غيرَكِ يستطيعُ أن يفعَل ما تستطعين فعَله، كونَكِ أمَّ الله. تستطعينَ كلَّ شيء، لأنَّك تَسْمينَ على كلِّ مخلوقاتِ الله، وليس من شيءٍ يصعبُ عليك ِ. يكفي فقط أن تُريدي، فلا تشيحي إذاً نظرَكِ عن دموعي وتزدري بتنهداتي. لاتصرفي نظرَكِ عن وجِع قلبي، ولا تخيِّبي رجائي الذي وضعتُه عليكِ. ولكن بطلباتِك الوالديَّة، التي تضطرُّ صلاحَ ابنِكِ وإلهِكِ الذي لا أحدَ يُجبرُه، أهِّليني أنا عبدَكِ الشقيَّ وغيرَ المستحقِّ، أْن أستعيدَ البهاءَ الأوَّلَ الذي وهبني إيَّاها لله، وأخلعَ عنِّي شناعَة الأهواء، حتَّى أتحرَّرَ من الخطيئةِ وأخضعَ للبرّ، وأنتزعَ نجاسَة شهواتي الجسديَّةِ وألبسَ قداسَة النفِس ونقاوتَها، فأموتُ عن العاِلم لكي أحيا في الفضيلة.
أتوسَّلُ إليكِ أيَّتها السيِّدةُ الفائقةُ القداسة، عندما أسيرُ كوني مرافقتي، وعندما أسافرُ في البحِر سافري معي، وعندما أسهرُ للصلاةِ قوِّيني. عندماَ أحزنُ عزِّيني، وحينما أفقدُ شجاعتي أعضديني. عندما أمرضُ هَبيَ لي الشفاء، وعندما أُظَلمُ حَلِّي مرارتي، وعندما يوشى بي أبريئيني، وعندما أتعرَّضُ لخطِر الموتِ أسرعي وخلِّصيني، وعندما يحيطُ بي أعدائي غيرُ المنظورين كلَّ يوم، أظهريني لهم رهيباً وقوياً، لكي يعرفوا جميعهم، كم يعذِّبونني ظلماً، أنا العبدَ المؤمن.

نعم، أيَّتها السيِّدةُ الفائقةُ القداسةِ الكلِّيَّةُ الصلاح، استمعي تضرُّعي المتواضعَ ولا تسمحي أن يخيبَ رجائي، يا من أنتِ، بعدَ الله، رجاءُ البشِر في كلِّ أقطاِر الأرض. أطفئي نارَ أهوائي الجسديَّة، هدِّئي العواصفَ العاتيَة التي تعصفُ في نفسي، حلِّي مرارَة غضبي، وانزعي من ذهني الكبرياءَ وتباهي المجدِ الفارغ، وامحي من قلبي التخيُّلاتِ الليليَّةَ التي تضعُها الأرواحُ الشرِّيرةُ، والهجماتِ الحاصلَة في النهاِر من جرَّاء الأفكاِر الدنسة، لقِّني لساني أْن يلهجَ بكلِّ أمرٍ يساعدُ في نموِّ حياتي الروحيَّة، وعلِّمي عينيَّ أن تنظرا باستقامةٍ طريقَ الفضيلةِ القويمةِ، واجعلي قدميَّ تركضانِ من دونِ عوائقَ على طريِق الوصايا الإلهيَّةِ المغبوطةِ وقدِّسي يديَّ لأستحقَّ أْن أرفعَهما كي أتضرَّعَ إلى المسيح، وطهِّري فمي، حتَّى يملكَ الشجاعَة فيُصلِّي إلى الآب، اللهِ الرهيِب والكلِّيِّ القداسة. افتحي أذنيَّ لأسمعَ، بكلِّ أحاسيسي وذهني، أقواَل الكتِب المقدَّسة الأحلى من العسِل بشهدِه، وأْن أعيشَ بحسِب تعاليمِها متقوِّيًا من نعمتِك.

أعطيني، ياسيِّدتي الفائقَة القداسةِ زمانًا للتوبة، وفكرَ رجوعٍ إلى بيتِ أبي. احرسيني وحرِّريني من الموتِ المفاجئ، وخلِّصيني من حكِم ضميري. وأخيرًا، أرجوكِ أن تكوني معينَتي حينَ انفصاِل النفِس من جسدي الشقيّ، مخفِّفًة ذاكَ الغضبَ الشديدَ الذي لايُحتمل، وملطِّفًة الأَلم الذي لا يُعبَّرُ عنه، ومعزِّيًة قنوطي الذي لا يوصف، ومخلِّصًة إيَّايَ من رؤيةِ منظِر الشياطِين المظلمينَ المخيفة، ومنقذًة إيَّايَ من الفخِّ الذي نصبَهُ لي جنودُ الهواءِ وسلاطينُ الظلام، ومزِّقي مخطوطاتِ خطايايَ الكثيرة، وصالحيني مع الله، واجعليني مستحقًّا، عندما تأتي ساعةُ الحساِب الرهيب، أْن أقفَ عن ميامِنه وأرَث الصالحاتِ الطاهرَة والأبديَّة.

أعترفُ بهذا كلِّه لكِ أيَّتها السيِّدةُ الفائقةُ القداسة، والدَة الله، يا نورَ عينيَّ المظلمتَين، وعزاءَ نفسي ورجائي، بعدَ الله، وحمايتي. فاقبلي اعترافي أيَّتُها الفائقةُ القداسةِ ونقِّيني من كلِّ أدناِس الجسدِ والروح. وأهِّليني في هذه الحياةِ الحاضرةِ أْن أتناوَل بلا دينونةٍ جسدَ ابنِكِ وإلهِكِ ودمَه الطاهرَين والكلِّيَِّي القداسة، وأمَّا في الحياةِ الأبديَّة أعطيني أْن يكوَن لي حظٌّ في العشاءِ الفردوسيِّ الأجمل، حيثُ توجدُ السكنى الوحيدةُ للذين يتمتَّعوَن بفرِح السيِّد. وعندما أحصلُ، أنا غيرَ المستحقّ، على كلِّ هذه الصالحات، أُمجِّدُ اسمَ ابنِكِ وإلهِكِ الكلِّيَّ الشرفِ والإكراِم إلى دهِر الداهرين، وهو يقبلُ كلَّ التائبينَ بصدق، من أجلِكِ، يا من صرتِ وسيطًة وكفيلَة كلِّ الخطايا. فإنَّك بمعونتِكِ الخاصَّةِ أيَّتها السيِّدةُ الفائقةُ الصلاِح والدائمةُ الذكِر تقودينَ إلى الخلاِص الجنسَ البشريَّ، الذي يُسبِّحُ ويُباركُ دومًا، الآبَ والابنَ والروحَ القدس، الثالوَث الفائقَ القداسةِ، الواحدَ في الجوهِر، الآَن وكلَّ آنٍ وإلى دهِر الداهرين، آمين .




​


----------



## qwyui (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اللة اضع نفسى ايضا بدالك واقول نفس الكلام لامى العذراء مرسى


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> اللة اضع نفسى ايضا بدالك واقول نفس الكلام لامى العذراء مرسى


الرب يباركك
شكرا جدا
لمرورك الغااالى



​


----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاة راائعة جداا
بركة العذراء معك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> صلاة راائعة جداا
> بركة العذراء معك​



مرور جميل
شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


مرور غالى جدا

شكرا جدا

الرب يبارككم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أغسطس 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *صلاة  إلى* * والدة  الإله*
> *
> كان يصلِّيها القدِّيسُ غريغوريوس بالاماس أسقفُ تسالونيكي العظيم*
> 
> ...



امين في اسم يسوع!

ياوالدة الاله تعطفي علي و تشفعي لي امام عرش الله و الخروف

امين


----------

